# vireos



## vincix

Încă o nouă „provocare”! Mă intereseaza să știu care-i corespondentul în limba română pentru „vireo”, acele păsări care aparțin, zice dicționarul WR, familiei Vireonidelor. Contextul este: „The overall genetic distance between us and chimps is even smaller than the distance between such closely related bird species as red-eyed and white-eyed vireos”. În mod evident, nu pot să spun „păsări din familia Vireonidelor” (cuvânt care nici nu există în dex. și tot ca paranteză, este incredibil cât de sărace sunt resursele pentru limba română pe internet. poți să orbecăi cât oi vrea).


----------



## farscape

Hmm... Cum păsările astea nu sunt endemice prin părţile noastre, cea mai  nimerită "traducere" este denumirea latinească folosită după regulile de  rigoare.

Am să-ntreb pe amicul meu biologul care e răspunsul "ştiinţific".

Later,
.


----------



## vincix

farscape said:


> Hmm... Cum păsările astea nu sunt endemice prin părţile noastre, cea mai  nimerită "traducere" este denumirea latinească folosită după regulile de  rigoare.
> 
> Am să-ntreb pe amicul meu biologul care e răspunsul "ştiinţific".
> 
> Later,
> .



Mulțumesc! Aș aprecia mult dacă ai găsi un răspuns... popular. Dar nu strică, desigur, nici varianta latinească, care bănuiesc că se leagă de cuvântul „Vireonidae”, adică familia din care fac parte.


----------



## farscape

Cum am promis:

" ...eu aș propune următoarea traducere, care nu trebuie să urmeze cuvânt cu cuvânt textul original:
'Distanța genetică dintre noi și cimpanzei este chiar mai mică decât dintre alte specii foarte înrudite, precum specii de păsări vireonide'
sau ceva similar. 

Speciile astea de păsări, de fapt chiar și familia din care fac parte, nu se găsesc decât în Lumea Nouă. Deci nu cred că este vreun nume
românesc pentru ele. În română nu e nici o problemă în a folosi denumira științifică de specie, gen sau familie."

f.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc pentru răspuns. Probabil că asta este varianta pe care o să merg 


Mod edit: go here for the thread on bowerbirds.
One subject per thread, please. Think of the kittens! dictionary.


----------

